# Has There Ever Been A Poll Of Zodiac Sign



## Blockierer (Dec 14, 2008)

Has there ever been a poll which zodiac sign BBWs and FAs mostly have?
For example are there more FAs capricorns or more BBWs virgos? 
I don't know how to post such a poll cause the number of options are limited to 10. 
I bet on that capricorn is on top for FAs as well as BBWs! 
Maybe it would be interesting.


----------



## Red (Dec 14, 2008)

I bet there are a hell of a lot of us Taureans floating about. Comfort loving texture freaks with a passion for the finer things in life...gotta be! :happy:


----------



## Cors (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm a Scorpio!


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm a Capricorn, very close to Aquarius, though, and Frank is an Aquarius.


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 14, 2008)

Taurus here


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 14, 2008)

Blockierer said:


> Has there ever been a poll which zodiac sign BBWs and FAs mostly have?
> For example are there more FAs capricorns or more BBWs virgos?
> I don't know how to post such a poll cause the number of options are limited to 10.
> I bet on that capricorn is on top for FAs as well as BBWs!
> Maybe it would be interesting.



I used to chat in a bbw room that displayed those. In that room there were WAY more pisces and aries than others. then scorpio.

blockie you can set up two polls with six on each.


----------



## JoeFA (Dec 14, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> In that room there were WAY more *pisces* and aries than others. then scorpio.



Well i'm pisces, and i know loads of people who are. But none of them are FAs, probably the exact opposite. I don't really believe in all this mystical stuff, it's all a bit, no sorry, that was an understatement, REALLY REALLY silly. I mean thats a "logical" explanation, "the stars hold all the information about everyone, i know, it's all sooo simple isn't it?!". Pfff, it's just silly.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 14, 2008)

Scorpio .


----------



## VVET (Dec 14, 2008)

My wife is a scorpio 
& I'm an aquarius
She says scorpio rules the water signs


----------



## 99Haints (Dec 14, 2008)

For the record, I don't technically fall under the heading of FA as I understand it. I wouldn't base anything on astrology, anyway, but it is fun. Anyone else ever have their full chart done? You'll get more specific information from that than simply sun signs, if you're tracing patterns. I'm Libra with Aries rising and a Pisces moon.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 14, 2008)

Cors said:


> I'm a Scorpio!



Dude, Scorpios are all over these boards fo shizzle.
We love good food and attractive people, aka Dimensions 


I'm a Sun Scorpio and a Moon in Virgo.

I've had my full chart done, and it said what I already knew: I'm a hermit.


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm a Libra and my husband is an Aries....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 14, 2008)

Sagittarius here. The first. Woot!


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 14, 2008)

Capricorn here.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 14, 2008)

scorpio!


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 14, 2008)

Gemini. And I seem to match most of the characteristics associated to me no matter what the symbol is (zodiac sign, chinese birth year - monkey, etc.)


----------



## QueenB (Dec 14, 2008)

Red said:


> I bet there are a hell of a lot of us Taureans floating about. Comfort loving texture freaks with a passion for the finer things in life...gotta be! :happy:



+1 ..............


----------



## Paquito (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm an Aries, but since I was born in the 19th, I've got some good Taurus in me.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 14, 2008)

Aquarius sun...Capricorn moon...Pisces rising... Yes, I know more, but they're not really relevant at this point in the game...lol.

I have encountered a LOT of Scorpio and Capricorn males around these parts (and by these parts, I'm actually referring to any kind of site geared toward BBW and FA), as well as the Taureans and Virgos. Leo, Aries and Aquarius next... and then a much smaller mix of Cancers, Gemini, Pisces, Sagittarius and Libra.

But that's just me and who I tend to attract into conversation.


----------



## bexy (Dec 14, 2008)

Cancerian here!


----------



## olwen (Dec 14, 2008)

anybody can get their chart done for free on www.astrology.com. If you don't know the time you were born, it won't be as accurate.

Blokie, I don't think you'll find any patterns, but it's fun to speculate tho. You could do two signs for one poll selector and an extra to ask people if they fall on a cusp.

Oh, I'm an aquarius btw.


----------



## goodthings (Dec 14, 2008)

I am a virgo but my best friend does not think it is possible as I do not fit many of the virgo traits.


----------



## olwen (Dec 14, 2008)

goodthings said:


> I am a virgo but my best friend does not think it is possible as I do not fit many of the virgo traits.



Find out your moon sign and your rising sign. Those both can give you as much if not more insight than just your sun sign alone. All three should be considered together.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 14, 2008)

olwen said:


> Find out your moon sign and your rising sign. Those both can give you as much if not more insight than just your sun sign alone. All three should be considered together.



What are YOUR moon and rising signs, Olwen ?


----------



## olwen (Dec 14, 2008)

Aquarius for sun and moon and capricorn rising.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 14, 2008)

Capricorn here.

Don't know about the moon and rising, and I can't figure out that damn astronomy site to find out.


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 14, 2008)

BBL - Big Beautiful Leo


----------



## olwen (Dec 14, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Capricorn here.
> 
> Don't know about the moon and rising, and I can't figure out that damn astronomy site to find out.



click here to get your natal chart. If you don't know what time you were born, you can still do it, but your rising sign won't be accurate. I think they calculate all charts for either midnight or noon, on the day you were born if you don't know the time.

Edit: I just got my birth chart from astrology.com and well, you only get the chart and descriptions of your sun and moon signs for free. But if you look in the upper right corner of the chart it tells you your rising sign as well.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 14, 2008)

olwen said:


> click here to get your natal chart. If you don't know what time you were born, you can still do it, but your rising sign won't be accurate. I think they calculate all charts for either midnight or noon, on the day you were born if you don't know the time.



Aries rising and Pisces moon, then.

Thanks!


----------



## olwen (Dec 14, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Aries rising and Pisces moon, then.
> 
> Thanks!



Your welcome.


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 14, 2008)

olwen said:


> click here to get your natal chart. If you don't know what time you were born, you can still do it, but your rising sign won't be accurate. I think they calculate all charts for either midnight or noon, on the day you were born if you don't know the time.
> 
> Edit: I just got my birth chart from astrology.com and well, you only get the chart and descriptions of your sun and moon signs for free. But if you look in the upper right corner of the chart it tells you your rising sign as well.



Thanks! I learned I'm Cancer rising and Pisces moon. The synopsis actually captured my traits quite accurately. Time to do some reading.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm a Fish. :/ [Pisces]


Haha, No Wonder I Love Swimming So Much. XD


----------



## Ash (Dec 14, 2008)

Gemini. Aries rising, Cancer moon.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 14, 2008)

My Sign:






And what ever December 21st lines up with.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 14, 2008)

So, thanks to Olwen's free sample link - 

Sagittarius sun, Aquarius moon, Cancer rising. 

No wonder I'm so confused astrologically hee hee. I've never thought I was terribly much like a Sag.

This description of Sagittarius, however, seems a lot more like me than anything I've ever seen:

Sun in Sagittarius (12° Sag 31' 25")
Sun in the Fifth House
The Sun represents your will and purpose, your sense of vitality, and your evolving higher Self. In Sagittarius it is Mutable-Fire, and rules the hips and thighs. Your ruling planet is Jupiter. Sagittarius is an optimistic, positive-thinking sign associated with the quest for freedom from all restriction as well as idealism, religion and philosophy. Sagittarius people are direct and forthright, good-natured and affirmative in their outlook. You tend to speak with a blunt tongue, which can get you into trouble at times, although you are usually able to laugh yourself out of it. You display honesty and a strong moral nature. You also like to have fun and enjoy a good chuckle, even at your own expense. You gravitate toward adventure, sports and travel, as well as gambling and other forms of risk-taking. You are likely to be very curious about the world around you, with a love for nature and a contagious enthusiasm for exploration of all kinds. At the highest level, you are concerned with understanding, perception, and mental activity in the service of your high ideals for the benefit of mankind.

The Sun in the Fifth House represents a concentration of the vital force toward expression of self in a magnetic way. You are radiant and dynamic. You are likely to have a flamboyant or charismatic personality. You are very conscious of yourself and your personal identity and you love to display ...

I'm too cheap to pay to find out what the rest says. 

Then, for the Aquarian moon:

The Moon in Aquarius gives a socially minded and progressive personality. You are charming and gracious. You can also be somewhat unstable or erratic in your behavior. You are consistently kind to other people, but you may come across as somewhat cold and distant, because you have a mental rather than an emotional nature. You desire to be an active force for good in the world, and are likely to achieve that lofty aim. You have great originality in your thoughts. You could benefit from spending more time with your emotions.

The Moon in the Eighth House represents an intuitive emotional, sensitive, often psychic, connection with deep-rooted emotional experiences. You are naturally intuitive. You may be interested in knowing about subjects concerning mortality, life after death or other issues concerning death. You may be very psychic or have astral experiences because of ...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 14, 2008)

Taurus Rising
Libra Moon
Pisces Sun


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm a Virgo


----------



## olwen (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, if I could talk a stab at putting together your signs, (I haven't read the descriptions yet, I swear, so let me know if I'm way off base), I'd think those all go together well. My overly simple interpretation is that you have all the traits of a humanitarian or a teacher. Sag teaches and learns, while aquarius is friendly and mentally curious about everything, while capricorn likes structure. If you wanted to help people in a way that imparts knowledge you'd have all the mental and emotional tools you need to do it successfully. 




BigBeautifulMe said:


> So, thanks to Olwen's free sample link -
> 
> Sagittarius sun, Aquarius moon, Cancer rising.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 14, 2008)

Pisces here, with Cancer rising, and moon in Sagittarius.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 14, 2008)

I am a Libra...............adopted so the time is really only hearsay....midnight.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 14, 2008)

olwen said:


> Well, if I could talk a stab at putting together your signs, (I haven't read the descriptions yet, I swear, so let me know if I'm way off base), I'd think those all go together well. My overly simple interpretation is that you have all the traits of a humanitarian or a teacher. Sag teaches and learns, while aquarius is friendly and mentally curious about everything, while capricorn likes structure. If you wanted to help people in a way that imparts knowledge you'd have all the mental and emotional tools you need to do it successfully.


That's funny, olwen. Every career aptitude test I have ever taken has said the same thing...teacher.  I am horrendously awful at explaining how to do something to anyone, though, so I'm sticking to the learning side.   Thanks for the interpretation!  You're amazing.


----------



## Ivy (Dec 14, 2008)

sagittarius. leo moon, sagittarius sun.


----------



## g-squared (Dec 14, 2008)

Aquarius represent.


----------



## KendraLee (Dec 14, 2008)

Sun in Pisces, Moon in Sagittarius, Pisces rising. I've noticed that a lot of the people I've met from Dims seem to be Gemini. Is there an actual poll going cause I'm gonna bet that there are probably a lot of Scorpio's, Taurus' and Cancer's in the community as well


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 14, 2008)

Pisces here!


----------



## Paquito (Dec 14, 2008)

Apparently my zodiac sign is Aries _and _ Taurus, since I was born on a cusp.

Guess I have too much personality for just one sign


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm a libra, through and through.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 14, 2008)

i'm a virgo. part of the huge virgo mafia especially in chat


----------



## olwen (Dec 14, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That's funny, olwen. Every career aptitude test I have ever taken has said the same thing...teacher.  I am horrendously awful at explaining how to do something to anyone, though, so I'm sticking to the learning side.   Thanks for the interpretation!  You're amazing.



Ha. Cool. You're welcome. You could always learn to teach.


----------



## Sugar (Dec 14, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> i'm a virgo. part of the huge virgo mafia especially in chat




I am too...virginal qualities w/o being virgins. Work it out!


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm a Pisces, Aries rising, Taurus moon, Pisces sun, not that I know what any of that means.


----------



## Edens_heel (Dec 14, 2008)

One more Taurus for the mix (and pretty much the definition thereof).


----------



## Keb (Dec 14, 2008)

Piscean princess here.


----------



## Adrian (Dec 14, 2008)

I am an Aries.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 14, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Apparently my zodiac sign is Aries _and _ Taurus, since I was born on a cusp.
> 
> Guess I have too much personality for just one sign



Nope, you are one or the other, it depends on the time of day you were born. If it was morning youre Aries, if late in the day, Taurus. Don't know what the cut off time is though lol


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a Sun & Moon Virgo chart - however I also have a Leo rising and 5 planets in Leo. Roar.  Guy is also a Virgo. It takes a Virgo to understand another Virgo.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Dec 15, 2008)

Gemini here. Leo rising, Gemini sun, Capricorn moon.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 15, 2008)

*SAG here..kiss me it's my bday today *


----------



## mango (Dec 15, 2008)

*Taurus Sun & Rising.

Leo Moon.


*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 15, 2008)

Leo...Leo sun & rising. Aquarius moon. *lil kitty icon*


----------



## Filly (Dec 15, 2008)

g-squared said:


> Aquarius represent.



YEAHHH!!!! Aquarius all the way baby!! We rock


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 15, 2008)

Scorpio Sun
Gemini Moon
Leo Rising


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 15, 2008)

I am a Virgo, born September 2nd.


----------



## Smushygirl (Dec 15, 2008)

Cancer sun.
Sagittarius rising.
Virgo moon.

I would have thought a lot more Cancerian BBWs. Moon shaped and all!


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Dec 15, 2008)

I am a Scorpio, And Tiger

Scorpio/Tigers are excessive. They do everything to extreme. They never take life as it comes, but rather race out and try to head it off at the pass. They are constantly in dangerous situations, where they have plunked themselves deliberately. They never take their time and plan every detail, or write lists to be sure that every last mothball gets accounted for in the winter clothes. These people are hasty and hotheaded and really honestly quite mad. I call Scorpio/Tigers "blitz" people. They come screeching up to every new experience, gobble, slurp, inhale, consume, build, make, bake, scrape, paint, fix - and they're off to the next challenge. Scorpios born in Tiger years are always trying to get three lives out of one. Want to know more about the lusty sex lives of these gourmet bon vivants? That's easy. For a Scorpio born Tiger, more is definitely not less. More is more and more is better. These people need sex and the satisfactions of same, the way snow needs cold to survive. Affectionate and loving and even mostly faithful (as long as the sex is good), these people will try anything - and not just once or twice either. 

UMMMM yes that sums me up.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 15, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> Sun in Pisces, Moon in Sagittarius, Pisces rising. I've noticed that a lot of the people I've met from Dims seem to be Gemini. Is there an actual poll going cause I'm gonna bet that there are probably a lot of Scorpio's, Taurus' and Cancer's in the community as well



I reflect that remark! lol!

Gemini (Scorpio rising, Pisces moon, Gemini sun)

Thanks for the link, Olwen!


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 15, 2008)

Sagittarius sun, Sagittarius rising and Aquarius moon.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 16, 2008)

Aries Rising
Cancer Moon
Aries Sun

Monkey in Chinese Astrology but I forget the traits!


----------



## ladle (Dec 16, 2008)

Saggittarian..that's all I know


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 16, 2008)

A Gemini-I also have a younger brother who is a Gemini  .


----------



## Victim (Dec 17, 2008)

When there are BBW involved, my sign is YIELD.


----------



## mediaboy (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm a Leo.

But I really don't believe in astrology as it has failed numerous scientific tests and astrologers have time and time again failed to correctly determine character traits of people they do not know just by being told when a person was born. If you think astrology describes you to a tee or that it has correctly guided/predocted your day then I recommend you look up "the P.T. Barnum effect and buy a flat Earth "globe".


----------



## Malarkey (Dec 17, 2008)

I am the one, the only..........ok not only BUT i am the queen of the jungle,and all hail to me (in my dreams at least),lol

What im saying is, im a LEO ,lol

Although when most people ask what my sign is, i say "dangerous curves"


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Dec 17, 2008)

Sagittarius, to the bone!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 17, 2008)

My interest in astrology is pretty much non-existent. I know the basics but I've never had any personal use for it.

Anyway, for what it's worth, I'm a Capricorn.


Dennis


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Dec 17, 2008)

Cancer is my sign


----------



## fiore (Dec 17, 2008)

Cancer to a T. Read the common Cancer personality traits and that's me! haha


----------



## Aireman (Dec 17, 2008)

Aries here!


----------



## bbw.arawa (Dec 18, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Pisces here, with Cancer rising, and moon in Sagittarius.



Pisces with Cancer rising here too, but moon in Taurus


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 18, 2008)

bbw.arawa said:


> Pisces with Cancer rising here too, but moon in Taurus



ooh nearly twins  ps. the photo in your profile is gorgeous!


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 18, 2008)

Filly said:


> YEAHHH!!!! Aquarius all the way baby!! We rock



So we do. 

Still not quite sure how it all works. I mean, I was born February 16 at 6AM, but in Switzerland. That was actually midnight February 15 in New York, and February 15, 10PM in California. Unless you also include daylight savings time which always throws me.


----------



## Melian (Dec 18, 2008)

Pisces, on the cusp of Aries.


----------



## amber83 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am an Aries

Oh, and it's been about 4 months - hiya


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 18, 2008)

Didn't they have a thread like this called "What's your sign?"

Aries, BTW... lol


----------



## moniquessbbw (Dec 18, 2008)

Scorpio here


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 19, 2008)

*Aquarius*


I don't know much astrology beyond that... but I do like moons.


----------



## Aireman (Dec 19, 2008)

I like moons too. But breasts are sooo much better.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 19, 2008)

Aireman said:


> I like moons too. But breasts are sooo much better.



Perfectly understandable Airman... As an Aquarian I can totally relate to things above and below the equinox.


----------



## Aireman (Dec 19, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Perfectly understandable Airman... As an Aquarian I can totally relate to things above and below the equinox.



A nice full equator goes with out saying!


----------



## Blockierer (Dec 19, 2008)

*
Aries 9	
Taurus 6	
Gemini 5
Cancer 5
Leo 4
Virgo 6	
Libra 4
Scorpio 8
Sagittarius 8	
Capricorn 4
Aquarius 7	
Pisces 8
*
intermediate result after 88 posts 
Thanks all


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Dec 19, 2008)

Aquarius


----------



## KendraLee (Dec 19, 2008)

Webmaster said:


> So we do.
> 
> Still not quite sure how it all works. I mean, I was born February 16 at 6AM, but in Switzerland. That was actually midnight February 15 in New York, and February 15, 10PM in California. Unless you also include daylight savings time which always throws me.


If you were to get a birth chart done you would go by the time of the location where you were born. It has to do with the location of planets in whatever part of the equator you're born in.


----------



## olwen (Dec 19, 2008)

Webmaster said:


> So we do.
> 
> Still not quite sure how it all works. I mean, I was born February 16 at 6AM, but in Switzerland. That was actually midnight February 15 in New York, and February 15, 10PM in California. Unless you also include daylight savings time which always throws me.



The place of birth matters. The latitude and longitude is used to calculate your house placement at the time of your birth.

Edit: Ah, Kendra, I just now saw your post...


----------



## KendraLee (Dec 19, 2008)

olwen said:


> The place of birth matters. The latitude and longitude is used to calculate your house placement at the time of your birth.
> 
> Edit: Ah, Kendra, I just now saw your post...



It just shows we have similiar interests. I know Tarot is another we share


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 19, 2008)

Aireman said:


> A nice full equator goes with out saying!



Agreed! :bow: And regarding the flood gates thing... some gates are best left closed or carefully metered. Reppies heading your direction sir, those gates of mine have yet to open.



olwen said:


> The place of birth matters. The latitude and longitude is used to calculate your house placement at the time of your birth.
> 
> Edit: Ah, Kendra, I just now saw your post...





KendraLee said:


> If you were to get a birth chart done you would go by the time of the location where you were born. It has to do with the location of planets in whatever part of the equator you're born in.



... and it effects the position of a persons moons... so I've been told.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 19, 2008)

"Moons over my hammy" has never seemed quite so apt.


----------



## KendraLee (Dec 19, 2008)

I dont think it matters what position the moon is in as long as there is a moon


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 19, 2008)

Virgo.

I'm so virgo my friend sings the Virgo song to me.


*VIRGO*
*ASTROLOGY SONG* 
by Harvey Sid Fisher 
harveysidfisher.com 
VIRGO HAS TO KNOW THE WHY THE WHO WHAT WHEN AND WHERE 
I WORK TO REACH PERFECTION AND THEN IMPROVE FROM THERE 
I'LL STRETCH A DOLLAR TIL IT SQUEAKS I'LL GO ON SAVING SPREES 
I'LL THINK SO HARD I WILL NOT SEE THE FOREST FOR THE TREES​ 

VIRGO VIRGO VIRGO I'LL PLOT AND PLAN THE ROAD AHEAD AND MISS THE HERE AND NOW 

I AM THE ONE THAT GETS WORK DONE WHILE OTHERS TAKE THE BOW 
I'LL WIPE AND DUST AND EMPTY WHILE THE PARTY'S IN FULL SWING 
EVERYTHING RIGHT IN ITS PLACE A PLACE FOR EVERYTHING​ 

VIRGO VIRGO VIRGO GOTTA KNOW YOU 'FOR I LIKE YOU 

GOTTA LIKE YOU 'FOR I LOVE YOU 
TAKES ME TIME BEFORE I GIVE A YES OR NO 
I DON'T RUSH RIGHT INTO HEAT 
I WON'T GET SWEPT OFF MY FEET 
MY PASSION CAN BE VERY SLOW TO GROW​
VIRGO VIRGO VIRGO IT'S FUN TO HELP OUT OTHERS BUT I WORK BEST ON MY OWN 
MOST TIMES I DON'T FEEL RIGHT IN CROWDS I WANT TO BE ALONE 
DON'T PRY ME WITH NO QUESTIONS I DON'T LIKE THE THIRD DEGREE 
I'M NOT THE KIND TO OPEN UP I NEED MY PRIVACY 
VIRGO VIRGO VIRGO​


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 22, 2008)

Aquarius here and my Sancho is Virgo. According to those who are suppose to know which signs compatible, Aquarius and Virgo aren't a very good match. Well, know-it-alls....we're making you eat crow!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 22, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Virgo.
> 
> I'm so virgo my friend sings the Virgo song to me.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Come to think of it, that's Sancho. I'll have to show him this....


----------



## Tad (Dec 22, 2008)

Another Aquarius here  Glad to see that I'm in good company with Stan, Conrad, and Arrythmia (just from this page of posts!)

ETA: errrr, from the previous page of posts (at least in my view this is the first post on a new page).

Also followed one of the links and found out that I'm:

Sun in Aquarius
Sun in the Fourth House
Moon in Cancer (14° Can 23' 57")
Moon in the Ninth House
Scorpio rising

Which a several hundred years ago would have been enough to get a doctor to diagnose what ails me *L*


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Dec 22, 2008)

Leo here...looks like the leos are vastly out numbered


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Dec 22, 2008)

I am a saggitatias and my boyfriend is a capricorn


----------



## AVAcado (Dec 22, 2008)

*Aries Sun
Aries Moon
Gemini Rising*

(probably falling, too)


----------



## Von_Pudge (Dec 22, 2008)

Aries here ​


----------



## AtlantisAK (Dec 23, 2008)

Virgo BBW here! (as well as a long post)

I'm not a full blown believer in the Zodiac, but I do notice trends towards those born during certain times of the year. I'm not talking about daily horoscopes that are so generalized that they fit anyone and everyone. 
I think it may be true that what part of the year you are born in does kind of determine your temperment a bit because of weather and how things are scheduled.

I'm a virgo and the description of a virgo fits me very well, although not perfectly. 

We're known to be modest or shy, which IRL I am that way until I get to know people. Then its on, which breaks out of the Virgo stereotype.

Reliable: I try my best to be this way. If I tell someone we're going to go out or I'll call, it usually happens unless there's some sort of problem...Like the phone stops working or I miss the bus and its way too late to go out.

Practical and diligent: Very practical compared to a lot of people. At least the people that I know. I usually don't buy things or do things unless I can use them or get something worth it out of it. Like for instance, my friends want to go out drinking on a weekly basis. I'd rather go out once a month or every few months and use that remaining money for groceries or new clothes. I am a financial nut.

Intelligent and analytical: I'm -usually- the person that people go to if they have a problem. I absolutely love logic puzzles and puzzle based video games, figuring out how stuff works. I used to love helping my stepdad out on the farm with mechanical stuff (despite how I hated getting nasty stuff on me, but once I was in it, I usually got over the mess untill the job was done. And trust me, I've been in some nasty messes from paint to grease and mud to animal poop and even to blood and guts. My stepdad had a butcher shop on the farm).

Fussy, perfectionist and a worrier: If things arent clean or in order in the house, I get very stressed out until it's fixed. Things need to be a certain way. And ever since my first day in school, I always worried about my mom and needed to call her on a daily basis to make sure she was OK. This happened from Preschool until 6th grade and fortunately they let me call her for a few minutes at lunch time. I guess it was because of home problems too. If there is a major problem, I usually over think things and worry myself sick. 

Overcritical and harsh: I won't lie...I can be this way. A lot. I've said things without realizing it and I've hurt the feelings of some people. I'm overly honest most of the time which hasn't gained me a lot of friends. (At least the friends I do have are ones who I know will be by my side) If you hurt me, I'll tell you. If that $1,000 dress looks bad on you, I'll bite my lip and tell you.

Anyway, here's a cute little info sheet on a Virgo. It seems to fit me pretty well. http://www.sheetudeep.com/virgo.html I definately fit the job fields when it comes to interest in them.


----------



## sShameless (Dec 24, 2008)

I am one of those comfort loving, amorous Taureans. But I have a fun bit...I am an Aries cusp, so much for a peaceable bull.

My husband is the practical sensual Virgo.


----------



## Waikikian (Dec 24, 2008)

Cancer Sun/Mars; Virgo rising; Venus in Taurus; lots of friends and lovers were born in the first third of November. Learned how to plot horoscopes as a lark. You can get yours for free from Astrodienst (www.astro.com) including some interpretation.

Here's the thing. It's been thousands of years since there was a culture that put its best minds to work on astrology. Most practioners for centuries have been dilettantes like me, or cranks. There have been a rare few good ones. Mostly we've stood on the shoulders of ancient Mesopotamians and such.

So even if there is something to it, it's possible, indeed likely, that much has been lost in translation and constant rewriting over the years. 

In my own years of plotting horoscopes, it always seemed like the connections were made when Venus or Mars were closely aspected to another person's Sun, Moon of Ascendant (eastern horizon at birth). Aspect: conjunction (same place), opposition (180 degrees), square (90 degrees), trine (120 degrees, placing both bodies in signs of the same element) and so on. Astrologers typically consider an aspect valid with imperfection of up to 8 degrees, but close aspects, 2 degrees orb or less, matter most.

BTW, some aspects are common in fat people -- Jupiter, Venus or Neptune closely aspected to the Ascendant, Sun or Moon. And the same aspects that denote weight gain also tend to be good for acquisition of material wealth. And oppositions to the Ascendant (from the 7th house of partnership) can both fatten you up and bring love. Anyway that's what the books say...


----------



## elle camino (Dec 24, 2008)

yeah, i respectfully disagree with astrology being much more valid than your average palm reading. in that it's a totally fun way to pass the time but relying on it for any real insight is...ehh. 
that said, i've had a chart foisted upon me once or twice by my mom, and if i remember right i'm a capricorn/capricorn/aquarius.
all fishy.


----------



## WhiteGuy4BlackBBW (Dec 24, 2008)

Pisces........


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm a saggitarian.... Firey and stubborn


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 26, 2008)

Taurus here.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Dec 27, 2008)

I am a virgo.


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm an Aquarius


----------



## SweetSangria (Dec 27, 2008)

Libra here


----------



## moore2me (Dec 29, 2008)

Statistically speaking, if you look at the 12 months of the year and average them out over a large population of all races - people are going to be born pretty much in an equal distribution over each month.

So each Zodiac sign should be pretty equally represented if the sample population is large and variable enough. (Keeping this within the United States as the population group.)


----------



## qwertyman173 (Dec 30, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Statistically speaking, if you look at the 12 months of the year and average them out over a large population of all races - people are going to be born pretty much in an equal distribution over each month.
> 
> So each Zodiac sign should be pretty equally represented if the sample population is large and variable enough. (Keeping this within the United States as the population group.)



Not quite, I was led to believe that 9 months after the Christmas period, and also the summer period when people are on holiday lead to an increased birth rate. So more people should be born in late september, and also from february to may say. Just an idea.

As for me, Gemeni.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm an Aquarius. Sign of the Waterbearer.


----------



## diggers1917 (Dec 30, 2008)

Another Scorpio here.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 30, 2008)

Have i already posted here?
Hmm anyway i am gemini on the cusp of taurus with scorpio rising which means i am a two faced obstinate bitch. Great in bed though apparently!! lmao..
hmm I'm so glad i dont believe in astrology!!


----------



## moore2me (Dec 30, 2008)

qwertyman173 said:


> Not quite, I was led to believe that 9 months after the Christmas period, and also the summer period when people are on holiday lead to an increased birth rate. So more people should be born in late september, and also from february to may say. Just an idea.
> 
> As for me, Gemeni.



That may have been true when people followed the traditional schedules of Dad worked 40 hours/ 50 weeks year/ plus vacations. Mom kept home. The kids attended a 9 months school with time off for holidays.

Now days with people having all kinds of crazy schedules, home schooling, and less social stigma for teenagers to have babies, this the having sex on holidays is pretty much the same as a dial telephone.

(I had a table to post, but it got scrambled. Back to the drawing board & I will redo.)


----------



## Blockierer (Jan 1, 2009)

Intermediate result after 120 posts.
Trend is more contributors were born in the cold half of the year.
If virgo changed the position with capricorn the diagram would proof that.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Jan 1, 2009)

Cancer here married to fa scorpio


----------



## alan_koenig (Jan 1, 2009)

Scorpio!!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 1, 2009)

Virgo here


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 1, 2009)

Aries ......................


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 1, 2009)

Scorpio Here


----------

